# Parchment Paper



## unmouton (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to make soap. But I ran out of freezer paper to line my mold, and it's cold and late so I don't want to go out and buy more.  Will parchment paper work as a lining in a pinch?

Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2009)

I've not tried it myself, but I've read that you can use parchment.
I've also read it can get sometimes wrinkly from the soap...


----------



## unmouton (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response carebear. I appreciate it. With that lukewarm endorsement, I'm going to throw caution into the wind and do it. I'll report back with results, in case anyone cares to know!


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2009)

I care to know!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 7, 2009)

I use baking paper because we don't have freezer paper here.   :wink:


----------



## unmouton (Dec 7, 2009)

So, the parchment paper worked like a dream! It actually peeled off better than freezer paper and wax paper ever have! My only concern is... I added orange colorant, and the top 1/8" of my soap log is orange, and the remainder of it turned a tannish brown. I wonder if this had to do with the parchment, or if it was an unrelated mistake/unintended reaction.

Either way, what a serendipitous discovery!


----------



## TomS (Dec 7, 2009)

I used parchment paper on my first few batches since I had yet to purchase freezer paper.  I also found that the parchment releases easier then the freezer paper.  Parchment paper is coated with silicone.  However, parchment wrinkles far easier and I think that the freezer paper is overall easier to work with and yields smoother sides to the soap.  I did not experience any unusual color reactions with the parchment.


----------



## LizRNBSN (Dec 7, 2009)

I have never used parchament paper but I do use glad press and seal with great results. The only fallback is it can leave the soap looking a little speckled because of the texture of the film/adhesive. I think I am going to try seran wrap next time. I know it works on top of the soap without getting messed up so hopefully it can work in my mold. I must stink at using freezer paper in a mold because my edges always turn out really wrinkly and I get a lot of leaking out of the corners


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 7, 2009)

TomS said:
			
		

> I used parchment paper on my first few batches since I had yet to purchase freezer paper.  I also found that the parchment releases easier then the freezer paper.  Parchment paper is coated with silicone.  However, parchment wrinkles far easier and I think that the freezer paper is overall easier to work with and yields smoother sides to the soap.  I did not experience any unusual color reactions with the parchment.



We have different names for the same product so I've just realised that parchment paper may be baking paper. 

unmouton - the colour in your soap may yet even out.

If you are in fact talking about baking paper, then I discovered a while ago, that if you peel it off carefully, without ripping it in your excitement to see your amazing new soap  :wink: , you can re-use it one more time. Just fold it back into the mould and use the same side as before. This overjoyed me because it takes me 5 minutes to do all of the folding.  :evil:


----------



## unmouton (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are the same thing. And I DID rip mine off in excitement, as usual.  But next time, I will try to exhibit some self control in order to reuse, because I carefully fold mine also!


----------

